# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  EL SIMBOLISMO DEL EFECTO.

## Víctor Lutte

Hola a todos, en muchas ocasiones se habla del simbolismo del efecto, siendo este un tema interesante quiero hacer algunas reflexiones, opinar, preguntar y por supuesto escuchar (Leer) las vuestras.

El hilo roto y recompuesto es intrínsicamente La vida y la muerte o puede ser otra cosa? de que depende el simbolismo que le doy? 

David Londge, en el arte de la ficción dice:
_“A grandes rasgos, cualquier cosa que esta en lugar de otra cosa, es un símbolo. Pero el proceso opera de muchas maneras diferentes. Una cruz puede simbolizar el cristianismo en un determinado contexto, por su asociación a la crucifixión, o un cruce de caminos en otro, por similitud diagramática”._

Entonces El Hilo roto y recompuesto, no puede ser otro símbolo?, puede ser La línea del tiempo? O una ilusión? 
Respecto del símbolo de la vida y la muerte del hilo roto y recompuesto, siento yo, que esta más cercano (el efecto) a la resurrección y no tanto a la vida y muerte, porque algo que muere desaparece para siempre, o no? Y siendo aún mas general creo que es “Cualquier cosa que TENGO, PIERDO Y RECUPERO”

Existen otros simbolismos dentro de la magia, no los conozco todos, pero entiendo que Los Aros Chinos, simbolizarían la Liberación, la Ambiciosa, la ascensión, la Bolsa y el huevo, la vida (escuche una ves que era el útero), cuantos simbolismos mas recoge la magia?

LA PALOMA: La paloma es un símbolo mundial de la Paz, pero no creo que cuando el mago hace aparecer muchas palomas blancas, la gente piense, que mago más pacifico… entonces, la gente entiende los símbolos? 

Nosotros debemos hacernos cargo del símbolo, siempre?, o existe libre albedrío? 

Como se pueden dar cuenta, es para mi un tema interesante y de el tengo algunas opiniones y muchas preguntas, quizás estoy equivocado en mis reflexiones o no tanto, pero lo más importante, no es lo que yo creo, si no, lo que ustedes opinan…

Los leo, GRACIAS!!

----------


## Némesis

¡ATENCIÓN! ¡Tema cojonudo al canto!

Vamos a ver... Has tocado tantas cuestiones y tan profundas que no sé ni por dónde empezar. Ojalá que los veteranos nos echen una mano. Lo mejor será dejar caer algunas cosas ahora para incitar el debate e ir interviniendo poco a poco después.

Escojo mi tema favorito para abrir el fuego: si todo el mundo entiende o no los símbolos.

Un símbolo puede ser evocador. Es decir, yo si veo una paloma, símbolo universalmente aosciado a la paz, no pienso que el mago es de Amnistía Internacional. Pero eso no evita que la paloma evoca cosas, aunque sea solamente a nivel subconsciente. Si la paloma es blanca, algún que otro espectador puede tener en su retina, aunque sólo sea por unas décimas de segundo, la idea del alma. Por la forma de agitar sus alas y el volar, más de uno tiene reminiscencias de la idea de la libertad (aunque si se lo preguntas al final del espectáculo no te lo dirán, pero eso no es lo que importa).

Creo que fue el prestigioso semiólogo Erwin Panofsky (lectura obligada para cualquier persona que estudia arte) quien dijo que algo se convierte en símbolo cuando nos recuerda un arquetipo que más o menos podemos "identificar" y "encasillar".

Basarnos en esto es muy útil para construir un juego. Pondré un ejemplo conocido por todos: la carta jeoroglífica del Giobbi-1 (o cualquier otro juego en el que intervengan decorados Egipcios).
- ¿Qué es Egipto? ¿Qué nos trae a la mente? Pirámides, arenas, desierto, momias, maldiciones. ¡A cualquiera que haya vivido un poquito en el mundo!
¿Qué mago no aprovecharía esas cosas a su favor?

Deseo de veras que muchos os animéis a participar porque aquí hay muchísima miga, de hecho, en ello nos va que nuestro espectador se interese por un juego o no. Para mí el contenido de este hilo no tiene nada de superficial.

De momento nada más, confío en que luego podamos seguir.

----------


## Iban

Uy qué buena pinta tiene esto... Me gustan los hilos que no están exclusivamente centrados en la técnica manipulativa.

Como dice Némesis, la semiología, la semiótica y la semántica son campos que ahora están muy en boga. Símbolos, signos, señales... Filosofía, Lingüística, Historia y, sobre todo, Antropología, carecen de sentido sin profundizar en estos aspectos.

Poniéndonos menos transcendales, vamos al mundo mágico. ¿Por qué algo es símbolo de otra cosa? Hablando rápido y mal, por asociación de ideas. "Algo" me sugiere "algo". El "quid" está en el motivo de esa asociación de ideas, y el grado de profundidad psicológica en la que se produce.

Podemos asociar ideas por contextualización, por reminiscencia cultural, por similitud, por recuerdos personales... y... a ver que piense... (si nos saltamos la diferencia entre signo y símbolo)... por convención, por hábito...

Cuando en la magia se hace un efecto, siempre es posible buscar una asociación de ideas entre el propio efecto y una realidada extra-mágica. El problema es, ¿cómo de perceptible es esta asociación? ¿Llega a ser el espectador consciente de esta asociación? ¿Requiere que la razone para percibirla?

La cuerda rota y recompuesta puede ser un símbolo de la vida, o de la resurrección (como la "torn & restored card"), pero para ello uno debe de razonarlo voluntariamente, se tiene que reflexionar para darse cuenta, y entonces es cuando uno dice "hombre, sí, puede ser...". Pero no creo que sea lo habitual, ni tampoco creo que, sin este ejercicio consciednte del espectador, tenga ningún efecto sobre él. No creo que un espectador sienta diferente ante una carta ambiciosa que ante una carta rota y recompuesta.

Porque estos símbolos son... representaciones razonadas por similitud. Una carta que se rompre y aparece entera, es como una persona que muere y resucita. Pero realmente, en la vida cotidiana, cuando alguien resucita no se le representa abreviadamente como una carta rota y pegada con cinta.

En cambio, los símbolos de aceptación socio-cultural (por ejemplo, las palomas y la paz) es más fácil que calen inconscientemente en el espectador. Porque aunque no llegue a percibir esta asociación, sí que la tiene interiorizada, y sin darse cuenta, en su cerebro puede haber un "clic" que por debajo de su razonamiento consciente le susurre en bajito "paz, paz, paz...".

Quiero escribir más sobre esto, pero tengo que aclararme mucho las ideas antes de continuar.

Por favor, dadle vida a este hilo...  :Smile1:

----------


## mpot27

Siguiendo la petición de Iban, allá voy, antes de nada, digo que esta es mi opinión y es discutible:

Partiendo de que la magia es un arte muy expresivo (con esto no quiero decir que la música o pintura no lo sea),también puede ser explicativo,partiendo de esto:

Cada utensilio que se utiliza en escena, lo que ve la gente, no los trucajes, puede tener significados que el mago quiera sin salirse del campo que represente dicho elemento.

Hay objetos muy abiertos, una baraja por ejemplo, los colores rojo y negro pueden expresar el fuego y guerra, personas, sentimientos, animales, objetos...

Las palomas, tienen un campo más reducido, pero a parte de la paz, puede expresar alegría, pero para expresar la guerra pues no es muy adecuada porque en la guerra no hay palomas.Este punto no sé si lo he expresado bien.

El fuego, no puede expresar la paz, porque que yo sepa, en la paz no hay fuego o por lo menos no es muy adecuado.

También hay veces que el mago, no quiere expresar/explicar nada de esto,sino que hace magia como demostración o simplemente entrenimiento.

Como digo anteriomente, esta es mi opinión y no soy expretísima, pero creo que algo si he podido colaborar :Smile1: 

Saludos

----------


## Némesis

mpot, ¿Y tú tienes 13 años? ¡Pues te felicito!

Has mencionado otro aspecto interesante: el fuego.

Como dice Tamariz en su "Secretos de magia potagia", y perdón por los errores porque no tengo el libro aquí y cito de memoria: "El fuego es siempre misterioso" y está considerado "un elemento místico que a través de las civilizaciones ha expresado misticismo". Como ejemplo, la llama misteriosa de las sacerdotisas vestales, que en los templos romanos había que mantener siempre con vido. El mismo libro también invita a pensar que "la magia despierta viejas ilusiones, y quizás ancestrales temores, que yacían enterrados en algún lugar de nuestra mente". Y el ejemplo es: "Cuando alñgo desaparece, sobreviene la idea de la muerte..." Simbolismo puro, ¿no?

No todo el mundo tiene por qué saber eso, pero sin duda contribuye a construir eso que llamamos la "atmósfera mágica". La máquina de hacer niebla, por ejemplo, nos trae muchos paisajes que están en nuestro imaginario colectivo: paisaje solitario, misterioso, con una gran cantidad de criaturas mágicas escondidas en su interior...

La clave está ahí:

Imaginad por un instante que le hacemos al espectador el juego "Rota y recompuesta" (carta o cuerda, lo que sea). Y le decimos: "¿Qué has visto?". Muy probablemente, su respuesta será: "El mago ha roto una carta que después ha reaparecido entera" (¡¡Eso en el mejor de los casos!!).

Pero ahora imaginad que lo que le preguntamos al espectador es: "Dinos qué te sugiere eso". Probablemente, después de una larga lista de sinsentidos, surja algo así como:

"Lo que parecía irrecuperable se ha recuperado".

Bingo.

Por mucho que eso no sea lo primero que el espectador ha dicho, queda claro que estaba en su mente. Debajo de muchas capas, pero estaba. Y a partir de ahí surgen mil conceptos más: la vida y la muerte, el cielo y el infierno, el mialgro de una curación... Y quizás, esa chorradita subconsciente es lo que le ha hecho tener interés por nuestro juego. ¿Será lo que le hace elevarlo a la categoría de arte, quizás?

Un paso más: la importancia de esas ideas o no dependerá mucho de cómo lo presenta un mago. Si hace el juego mecánicamente tal como viene en su libro de instrucciones, probablemente la cosa perderá interés... Y quién sabe, hasta el espectador pensará sólo en... "¿Cómo lo ha hecho?"

Si cuentas que la Jota de Picas es un soldado que fue a la guerra, mientras la dama de corazones le esperaba en casa (sí, es la primera chorrada que se me ha ocurrido), y que en la batalla fue herido (la rompes) pero que la magia le curó (la recompones)... ¿No centrará el espectador sus pensamientos en otras cosas a parte del truco?

----------


## Magnano

era una chorrada lo que habia puesto

----------


## mpot27

También he de decir que muchas veces el mago, deja como LIBERTAD y cada uno piensa lo que le sugiere el efecto, como Némesis dice.

Esto creo que es algo comparable con un libro, tú lees un libro  unos piensan una cosa y otros otra,pero todos tenían un sentido y un entorno parecido, pues para mi, creo que con la magia pasa algo parecido, en el mismo ejemplo de Némesis, a unos les puede hacer llegar lo que él ha dicho y a otros que casi todo tiene solución o algo de eso, pero si os fijáis,todo tiene el mismo entorno, en este caso, la recomposición de una carta.

En este caso llega el mismo mensaje a las personas.

Todo esto según yo pienso.

UN saludo

----------


## mpot27

Ya está arreglado antes de que enviaras este, fíjate en mi fecha de edición :Smile1:

----------


## Némesis

> era una chorrada lo que habia puesto


Seguro que no ;-)

Venga, ¿quién más se anima?

----------


## Magnano

lo ves, eres rapidisima

----------


## Ella

> Hola a todos, en muchas ocasiones se habla del simbolismo del efecto, siendo este un tema interesante quiero hacer algunas reflexiones, opinar, preguntar y por supuesto escuchar (Leer) las vuestras.
> 
> El hilo roto y recompuesto es intrínsicamente La vida y la muerte o puede ser otra cosa? de que depende el simbolismo que le doy?


un tema desde luego muy interesante
en la magia se puede llegar usar el simbolismo en cuanto a mensaje subliminal, como lo que comentas del hilo...si...tal vez; aunque el significado va enlazado a la cultura y vivencia personal del resceptor.

no obstante creo que el simbolismo esta mas bien ligado a la repecusion interna del mensaje en el espectador, el llegar a sentir un "algo", tal vez que no se llega a definir o interpretar...un mensaje oculto que le va a conducir hacia un sentimiento.
como bien ha dicho nemesis se puede usar de forma directa para crear la atmosfera magica: es el caso del humo, de la historia de la j y la dama...etc
no obstante juegos como "hilo roto y recompuesto" "carta rota y recompuesta" llevan un mensaje mas profundo que va mucho mas alla de la trasmision verval que se pueda dar, es algo que se mueve en el mundo de lo emotivo, un lenguaje diferente en donde entra en juego otras cosas como:  el color, la textura...

es decir, que el simbolismo puede ir mas alla de lo que uno controla o maneja, de la voluntad/intencion del mago.

si alguien pone en la mesa: una bola de esponja roja y una moneda de 5 cnts
seguramente el espectador tomara la bola de esponja roja debido a: su forma, su color... son cosas atrayentes que trasmiten un sentimiento, quizas de recuerdo infantil, agradable. es sorprendente como todo lo esferico sea tan "resulton", es atrayente en el espectador e incluso puede trasmitirle felicidad, puede sonreir.

por tanto el simbolismo creo que es mas importante en cuanto a la respuesta emotiva del espectador que en cuanto al mensaje en si.
la paloma no es iportante en cuanto a su mensaje, paz, si no en cuanto a la sensacion interna que trasmite; y usar unas cartas de tarot no son importantes en cuanto a su mensaje de mistisismo si no en cuanto a esa respuesta de temor/respeto hacia el ocultimos.

----------


## mpot27

Tienes razón.



> la paloma no es iportante en cuanto a su mensaje, paz, si no en cuanto a la sensacion interna que trasmite.

----------


## Pulgas

Némesis, te lo has buscado tú solito. Tanto picar, tanto picar, entro al trapo.  :Smile1: 

Como prácticamente todo lo que voy a decir se sustenta en estos principios, comenzaré por citar a un par de autores que han tocado a fondo el lenguaje de los signos, no en la magia, sino en general.
Jung llega a la conclusión de que el símbolo escapa a toda definición. Partiendo de ello defiende que el símbolo es la expresión de una impresión inalcanzable. Puesto que es inalcanzable no puede tener un solo significado (no es unívoco), sino que tendrá tantos significados que nunca podrá ser alcanzado (es decir, es equívoco).
Como así resulta un tanto enrevesado podré un ejemplo que lo aclare.
En el hilo se habló del fuego como símbolo de la guerra (no lo busques: el comentario fue editado). Sin embargo a mí el fuego me sugiere la chimenea, el filandón leonés, las patatas asadas, el calor en las frías noches del invierno salmantino… Es decir, para mí, en un contexto concreto, evoca connotaciones positivas. Es decir, no tiene una sola representación (unívoca), sino que acepta muchas posibilidades (equívoca).
El valor del símbolo lo otorgamos en función del grupo (en el caso de la magia el público) y en él hemos de crear una definición.
Vamos a aplicar esto a un juego de magia.
El círculo, en simbología cristiana, es la representación de lo celestial (la geometría perfecta). Es la morada celestial (fijaos que los ábsides de las iglesias son semicírculos y las cúpulas de los templos son circulares). Pero al mismo tiempo es la eternidad (no tiene principio ni fin) el círculo es la Iglesia (San Gregorio Magno decía que el círculo representaba la Iglesia que nunca se apartaba de Dios, y lo ejemplificaba con la Osa Mayor, que da vueltas alrededor de la Estrella Polar).
Sin embargo, si jugamos con los aros chinos, pocas personas (creo que nadie) verán en ellos a Dios, a la perfección, a la Iglesia.
La simbología que queramos otorgarle al círculo (al aro) la induciremos nosotros en el grupo (el público).
En el concurso del foro _Nicolas_ presentó un vídeo ("El herrero y el mago", lamentablemente lo ha suprimido) en el que jugaba con las características del hierro y el poder del mago para flanquear su dureza. Derivó, pues, el símbolo hacia derroteros muy diferentes.
Sigo con el ejemplo de los aros.
Si acudimos a la numerología, el uno es el centro, el que conoce o el que puede conocer; el dos es lo conocido o lo que está por conocer; el tres es la relación que se establece entre el uno y el dos.
¿Os imagináis al público analizando esto cuando se une el primer aro con el segundo, o el segundo con el tercero? Como argumento para una charla estaría bien. Como justificación para planteamientos religiosos (la Trinidad) o cabalísticos (¿Por qué son tres los tres cerditos?) está muy bien, pero pretender una inducción en el público a través de estos símbolos es una quimera.
Primero, porque, como decía antes, la gente no ve una sola alternativa para el símbolo; segundo, porque todo el conocimiento simbólico (o numérico) se escapa a la mayoría de los espectadores (una mayoría muy, muy, muy mayoritaria).

Podemos jugar a buscar simbología en nuestros efectos, en el material que utilizamos… Podemos presumir que determinados objetos o comportamientos “inducen algo” en el espectador, y no nos equivocaremos, pero me parece muy complicado buscar un símbolo a algo concreto abstrayéndolo de la charla, de los condicionantes previos y de la resolución que le demos.

No sé si ha quedado muy espeso (bueno, sí lo sé: vaya tostón). Reclamaciones a Némesis.  :Slap:

----------


## Iban

Qué gusto leer a Pulgas, aunque se haya colado en pequeños detalles insignificantes (el círculo, o más bien la esfera, como representación de divinidad o perfección, no es cristiano, sino de los pricipios de pensamiento griego, allá por Anaximandro y Parménides y, luego a través de los pitagóricos y Aristóteles, fue heredado por el cristianismo. Como tantísimas otras cosas que simplemente han sido copiadas y adaptadas a esta religión, y que no son más que reinterpretaciones interesadas).

Y por otra parte, Pulgas, me has dejado con la curiosidad: uno de los autores que ibas a citar es Jüng, pero, ¿y el otro? ¿Chomsky o Wittgenstein?  :Smile1: 

A mi entender, Pulgas ha dado en la clave dos veces:

- Una cuando dice que:

"El valor del símbolo lo otorgamos en función del grupo ".

Pero no nos confundamos, no del grupo de espectadores, ni del grupo de... "el evento mágico". Los espectadores no se sienten integrantes de un grupo junto con los que están sentados en las butacas de su alrededor. Los vínculos del espectador se crean únicamente con el mago. Por lo tanto, lo que sucede es que el espectaor se lleva a la actuación su propia interpretación de los signos, la que ha confeccionado en su grupo propio (ya sea familiar, cultural, social, ideológico...).

Así, y una vez más, coincidiendo con Pulgas, la interpretación del signo no es que sea subjetiva, pero sí variada y difícil de predecir (¿Quién se podía imaginar que a Pulgas el fuego le evoca, entre otras cosas, patatas asadas?).

Por tanto, el mago es, en principio, incapaz de utilizar la fuerza de estos signos para generar emociones, puesto que desconoce la significación para cada uno de los asistentes. Así, la única forma de llegar obtener un efecto similar (uso del signo) es generar nuevos significados de los símbolos, "sobre la marcha". Ya os he dicho que, en un espectáculo de magia, el vínculo del espectador se crea únicamente con el mago, y es a través de este vínculo por donde el mago genera los nuevos significados. Si quiere que el fuego represente la guerra, tiene que contextualizarlo, aunque sea subconscientemente. Gestos violentos, música estridente, brusquedad en el discurso, enfado en la mirada... Así, puede "disparar" significados latentes en el espectador, o generar unos nuevos en caso de no existir.

Sin esta contextualización de los signos y símbolos, resulta poco probable que el mago sea capaz de hacer florecer los significados que el espectador "lleva en su cabeza". Primero por la posible diversidad de estos significados y, segundo, porque al producirse los símbolos en un entorno descontextualizado (no es lo mismo ver una paloma en un cuadro, que en un número de magia. En un cuadro, buscamos una evocación, el "qué nos sugiere", mientras que en un número de magia este proceso mental es raro que se lleve a cabo de manera voluntaria), durante el espectáculo, los significados latentes quedarán fuera de los procesos consicentes o incosncientes del espectador, a no ser que estos signos sean extremadamente fuertes (pongamos el desagradable ejemplo de una espectadora violada en la calle una noche de invierno, y un mago haciendo un juego de producción de nieve).

Por lo tanto, a modo de conclusión a salto de mata, yo diría que el mago no puede confiar en evocar significados de los signos que utilice, sino que ha de generar de manera directa estos significados o, al menos, potenciarlos durante su actuación.

Iban dixit!!

----------


## Pulgas

> Qué gusto leer a Pulgas, aunque se haya colado en pequeños detalles insignificantes (el círculo, o más bien la esfera, como representación de divinidad o perfección, no es cristiano, sino de los pricipios de pensamiento griego, allá por Anaximandro y Parménides y, luego a través de los pitagóricos y Aristóteles, fue heredado por el cristianismo. Como tantísimas otras cosas que simplemente han sido copiadas y adaptadas a esta religión, y que no son más que reinterpretaciones interesadas).


No, no me he colado . He dicho que esa es la simbología del cristianismo y lo es, no que la hayan inventado ellos. Aludí al cristianismo porque es más reconocible por todos que las doctrinas aristotélicas (o prearistotélicas)  :Sarcastic: 




> Y por otra parte, Pulgas, me has dejado con la curiosidad: uno de los autores que ibas a citar es Jüng, pero, ¿y el otro? ¿Chomsky o Wittgenstein?


En realidad estaba pensando en el antropólogo Dan Sperber, que tiene una tesis muy simpática acerca de que el símbolo es aquello que ponemos entre comillas, es decir aquello en lo que tenemos que buscar un significado oculto.


Por lo demás, acepto que dentro del grupo (el público) el significado del símbolo puede ser equívoco, por más inducción que intente hacer el mago.
De todas maneras nos colocamos en un plano filosófico de lo más pedante. :Oops: 

Pdta.: Ibán, sabía que entrarías al trapo  :Beurk:  ¡Y me encanta, al tiempo que me muero de envidia al ver todo lo que sabes! (apostilla asquerosa de peloteo recíproco)

----------


## Iban

Uy, desde que existe la Wikipedia, es muy fácil hacer parecer que sé de qué hablo.  :Wink1: 

Y sí que estamos entrando en el plano filosófico (ya ni siquiera lingüístico o psicológico, puesto que esto transciente hasta llegar a la representación de la realidad, el sentido de la comunicación y los universales...), pero ya sabes que a mi, es intuir algo que huela a filosofía, y entro al trapo como una vaquilla tuerta.

De todas formas, ¿no es lo que se pretende? Esta idea, la de evocación de significados, queda muy por encima de la magia.

Pero vamos a intentar utilizar palabras más... cotidianas (mola que te cagas, colega).

- La evocación de símbolos en la magia resulta inútil a no ser que se expliciten o sugieran.
- Cada individuo tendrá una interpretación simbólica particular y desconocida por el mago.
- Esta interpretación se ve anestesiada puesto que el espectador no siente que debe de buscar una simbología preconcebida.
- El mago, si quiere aprovecharse de un plano paralelo de interpretación de sus juegos, debe de especificarlo y, aún así, sin garantía de resultados.
- Por lo tanto, si bien obtener resultados en este plano subconsciente es de mucho mayor calado en el espectador, no se debe de confiar en ello y sería recomendable centrar la carga emocional en el plano principal de la percepción consciente.

----------


## Pulgas

Joer!, eso de "centrar la carga emocional en el plano principal de la percepción consciente" te ha quedado de lo más coloquial.

Aún así, y para no dar una sensación de derrota total, creo que el mago sí puede inducir y crear una atmósfera casi unitaria si compagina discurso (muy directo), iluminación (acorde a lo que busca), música, si la hay (en consonancia con lo anterior) y efecto. Claro que entonces hemos desposído al material de su elemento simbólico dejándolo en algo anecdótico.

En fin, que como no son horas (más de las cuatro, hora española) y el despertador gritará a las siete, me voy a la piltra (por utilizar terminolgía coloquial.  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Ya somos dos, tronco, me piro pa la piltra que mañana tengo que currar mazo.



100% de acuerdo contigo. Aunque eso que dices sea generar nuevos significados por el mago, y no utilizar los del espectador.

¿Sabes quién seguro que tiene mucho que aportar aquí, en esta discusión? Los mentalistas: Pujo, Logos, Pardo, Dante y companía. Les voy a mandar un MP telepático a ver si se animan...

----------


## Némesis

> Némesis, te lo has buscado tú solito. Tanto picar, tanto picar, entro al trapo.


¡¡¡Bien, bien!!! De eso se trata.

En mi opinión habéis dado con un tema clave: el significado de los símbolos nunca es UNÍVOCO. Y es cierto... Pero ¿siempre es ARBITRARIO? Eso es lo que yo me pregunto.

Partiendo de la base que vivimos en la sociedad occidental, estamos condicionados por una serie de cánones (¿arquetipos?) que más o menos todos podemos llegar a "figurarnos" (volviendo a coger a Jung). ¿Eso nos puede servir para hacer magia? En mi opinión no hay duda. Sí. ¿Que nosotros tendremos que añadir "argumentos", en la presentación? Puede. Pero... ¿Eso le resta simbolismo al efecto mágico?

Pongo otro ejemplo (que a veces es la única forma de entender las cosas): Agua y aceite. Cuando un espectador ve un efecto de estas características, ¿qué ve? Que cosas de distinto color no pueden mezclarse, por mucho que el mago quiera. Y ya puede insistir todo lo que quiera, que los colores, empeñados en su propia naturaleza, se separan.

En mi opinión, el juego mágico siempre contiene simbolismo. Lo podemos explotar más o menos, el espectador lo pensará más o menos, pero está. Si no estuviera, no se nos habría ocurrido elevarlo a la categoría de arte. Eso me conduce a hablar de otro tema: la magia como alegoría. ¿Por qué nuestra naturaleza nos obliga a fascinarnos por algo que físicamente no es posible? Cada ilusión es entrar en esa alegoría, en que el mago juega con el espectador a que los poderes existen (¿por qué puñetas si no lo llamamos "juego de magia"?), y uno coge el papel de ilusionista y otro el de fascinado.

La magia como alegoría es lo que nos permite, creo, hablar de símbolos en este campo. Sois reacios a aceptar mi argumento de que el espectador lo percibe siempre (casi a nivel subconsciente si me apurais), pero pocos mentalistas evitarán usar objetos de color negro, o pocos magos infantiles (o de apariencia alegre y divertida) se decantarán por colores que no sean llamativos. Otra cosa será el tema del que quieras hablar... pero el símbolo está.

¡Usémoslo! Es lo que hizo Gabi en la Flor de Coleridge, creo que una de las mejores cosas que he tenido la oportunidad de vivir.

Y permíteme la perrería, amigo Pulgas  :Smile1:  pero no acepto el ejemplo del círculo, ya que a mi entender está totalmente pillado por los pelos. En este caso, lo que tendría que suscitar "algo" en la mente del espectador no es el símbolo en sí, si no el hecho de que, volviendo al "brainstorming" de mi espectador imaginario: "Lo que parecía sólido y fuerte era en realidad flexible y penetrable" (¡Mmmmm!...). O, en palabras del gran Enric Magoo: "...el espectador ve que los anillos son de HUUUUUMOOOOOOOO..."

----------


## angelilliks

Intentando no faltar al respeto, me parece que Juan Tamariz escribió sobre el simblismo de los efectos, qu si la vida y la muerte... Por muy curioso que sea el tema y por mucho que lo haya estudiado Juan es una tontería como una casa.

----------


## Némesis

Si te hubieras leído el hilo verías que a Tamariz diciendo esto lo hemos citado.

Lo que no entiendo es qué es lo que te parece una tontería.
¿Lo que él dice? ¿Lo que decimos nosotros? ¿El simbolismo en sí?

Además, me parece gracioso que no expliques por qué.

En fin, supongo que todo sirve para animar el debate. Pero claro, sin argumentos va a ser difícil debatir.

----------


## Iban

Vamos con el partido de tenis.




> En mi opinión habéis dado con un tema clave: el significado de los símbolos nunca es UNÍVOCO. Y es cierto... Pero ¿siempre es ARBITRARIO? Eso es lo que yo me pregunto.


Que no se arbitrario, en eso estamos de acuerdo: un símbolo lo es por un motivo, no "porque sí". Y sucede muchas veces que ese motivo es común a un colectivo. Para mí, una X en un círculo es un router; al igual que para el 100% de los diseñadores de redes de comunicaciones. Sin embargo, para tí puede significar una bombilla porque eres ingeniero eléctrico, o una señal de prohibido estacionar y detenerse, porque eres guardia urbano. El problema se da cuando yo no sé a qué colectivo perteneces, con lo cual me será imposible determinar cómo traducirás el símbolo que yo te presente. No es arbitrario, pero sí indeterminado.




> Partiendo de la base que vivimos en la sociedad occidental, estamos condicionados por una serie de cánones (¿arquetipos?) que más o menos todos podemos llegar a "figurarnos" (volviendo a coger a Jung). ¿Eso nos puede servir para hacer magia? En mi opinión no hay duda. Sí. ¿Que nosotros tendremos que añadir "argumentos", en la presentación? Puede. Pero... ¿Eso le resta simbolismo al efecto mágico?


El mago se tiene que ver forzado a "tirar de las cuerdas" para sacar del inconsciente esas "reminiscencias" del espectador. De por sí, el propio espectador no se verá capaz (o en muy contadas oportunidades) de realizar la conexión. Salvo que sea un tópico tan topicazo, que entonces ya ni siquiera tiene gracia.




> Pongo otro ejemplo (que a veces es la única forma de entender las cosas): Agua y aceite. Cuando un espectador ve un efecto de estas características, ¿qué ve? Que cosas de distinto color no pueden mezclarse, por mucho que el mago quiera. Y ya puede insistir todo lo que quiera, que los colores, empeñados en su propia naturaleza, se separan.


Yyyyiiiiggghhh... Creo que ésa es una interpretación de mago. Estás explicando el simbolismo desde el punto de vista del manipulador, del estudioso del juego, de cómo te lo han enseñado. Un espectador medio, la primera vez que vea el juego, si no va acompañado de una charla explicativa, pensará que LAS SEPARAS en rojas y negras porque son más fáciles de identificar visualmente, y tienen mayor contraste ( que así le estás facilitando la identificación del suceso). Lo mismo podías hacer el agua y aceite con ases y reyes. 




> En mi opinión, el juego mágico siempre contiene simbolismo. Lo podemos explotar más o menos, el espectador lo pensará más o menos, pero está. Si no estuviera, no se nos habría ocurrido elevarlo a la categoría de arte.


Creo que al juego mágico siempre "se le puede encontrar" un simbolismo. No creo que lo posea de por sí. ¿Qué representa la carta ambiciosa? El ansia de hacerse notar, el estar a la vista del espectador, el no dejarse confundir con el resto de la mediocridad de las cartas. Porque así nos lo han explicado. ¿No sería una explicación también completamente válida que represente la santidad, que por mucho que caiga al mundo, siempre asciende hacia el cielo, por ejemplo? Entonces su inventor la habría llamado la carta santa, o la carta divina, y tendríamos una forma de entenderla y presentarla radicalmente diferente. Para nosotros, los magos, es una carta ambiciosa, porque así nos lo han enseñado. El símbolo existe un colectivo, que es el de los magos. Pero no en el de los espectadores. Para un espectador, ese símbolo todavía no ha sido creado, y aceptará el que tú le presentes.




> Eso me conduce a hablar de otro tema: la magia como alegoría. ¿Por qué nuestra naturaleza nos obliga a fascinarnos por algo que físicamente no es posible?


Estoy seguro de que esta pregunta ha sido infinitamente respondida en la literatura mágica clásica, desde el siglo III d.C. Nos fascina la magia porque queremos creer que no estamos limitados por unas leyes inquenbrantables. Porque nos gustaría poder estar por encima de la naturaleza, porque perseguimos un ansia continua de ser Dioses y no tener que responder a la gravedad, a la imposibilidad de crear de la nada objetos, etc.




> Cada ilusión es entrar en esa alegoría, en que el mago juega con el espectador a que los poderes existen (¿por qué puñetas si no lo llamamos "juego de magia"?), y uno coge el papel de ilusionista y otro el de fascinado.


Más que una alegoría, es una interrupción de las leyes universales. Un espectáculo mágico fascina porque el espectador piensa: es posible romper cualquier barrera, es posible ser todopoderoso... ¿incluso inmortal?




> La magia como alegoría es lo que nos permite, creo, hablar de símbolos en este campo. Sois reacios a aceptar mi argumento de que el espectador lo percibe siempre (casi a nivel subconsciente si me apurais), pero pocos mentalistas evitarán usar objetos de color negro, o pocos magos infantiles (o de apariencia alegre y divertida) se decantarán por colores que no sean llamativos. Otra cosa será el tema del que quieras hablar... pero el símbolo está.


Estaría muy bien contar con un mentalista en este debate, porque son los que más se "aprovechan" (digamos mejor, los que más utilizan) el simbolismo de los objetos. Pero esto es así porque esos símbolos que ellos utilizan son extremadamente fuertes. Espíritus, muerte, ataudes, lesiones, cuchillos, poderes parapsicológicos... crucifijos, músicas tenebrosas, aspecto siniestros, poder.

La fuerza de un mentalista consiste precisamente en despertar estos símbolos como palancas. Pero si te fijas no hablan de cartas rojas y cartas negras, sino de la ouija, de la guillotina, de vivos y muertos. Sus símbolos son tremendamente poderosos, porque son símbolos primarios, primitivos. Y si el espectador no estuviese dispuesto a colaborar, probablemente pensaría que (lo digo con enorme respeto haia los mentalistas), de puro evidentes (las referencias simbólicas), llegan a ser ridículos. El mentalista más popular de España fue hace no mucho Blake, y cuando yo le veía, me parecía tan... "evidente" su intento de manipulación simbólica, que pensaba "¿este tío me toma por imbécil, o qué?", motivo por el cual siempre lo he valorado muy negativamente como mago. Y creo que ése es un riesgo que corren los mentalistas y los bizarros: el uso de símbolos demasiado evidentes, de forma que el espectador se dé cuenta del intento de "pulsar" la conexión entre símbolo e idea. Y en ese momento, todo el efecto se echará a perder. El mentalista ha de buscar el punto intermedio, en el que "active" esta conexión, pero sin que el propio espectador sea consciente de que está siendo manipulado.




¿Te atreves a seguir?

----------


## Pulgas

¡Uf, cuántas cosas!
Por intentar reconducir algunas. Creo que la conversación se aleja del símbolo y se está empezando a analizar la idea y el mensaje.
El símbolo, en el ejugo de los aros chinos, es el aro (la esfera, el círculo).
El mensaje puede ser ese _"Lo que parecía sólido y fuerte era en realidad flexible y penetrable" (¡Mmmmm!...). O, en palabras del gran Enric Magoo: "...el espectador ve que los anillos son de HUUUUUMOOOOOOOO..."_ al que alude Némesis.
Ahí nos metemos en terrenos mucho más pantanosos, porque la interpretación del mensaje también es equívoca.
Vuelvo con ejemplo (no mágicos, en este caso). Un autor escribe un cuento. Un narrador lo lee, lo estudia y la transforma para adaptarlo a su manera de contar. El espectador que lo escucha reescribe la historia para acomodarla a su manera de entender. De la transmisión de ideas del autor a la recepción de quien lo escucha en una sesión de cuentacuentos hay dos pasos, pero son suficientes como para que la percepción de la historia sea completamente distinta.
Deberíamos, pues, diferenciar entre si utilizo un símbolo y le quiero deota de contenido (el círculo) o si me centro en la idea (la alegoría, por ejemplo).
Si nos centramos en el mensaje, a la alegroría, a la idea, cambia todo el concepto que yo tenía del hilo.

Angelilliks, estudiar de qué manera puedes llegar a un espectador (a su estética, a sus emociones, etc.) a través de lso símbolos, podrá no gustarte, pero nunca será una tontería. Es una herramienta más, que se puede utilizar o no, pero que está ahí. Lo único que se pretende con este tipo de estudios es hacer más accesible esa herramienta (no sé si lo conseguimos, porque son temas muy densos). Luego cada quién decidirá si le interesa o no. De todas maneras, descalificarlo como tontería me parece, cuando menos, temerario.

----------


## Iban

Vale, centrémonos en el símbolo, que es el título del hilo (a ver quién le echa webs de abrir otro hilo sobre la idea). Y centrémonos en símbolos tangibles, para reducir más todavía la dispersión de ideas.

Si estos símbolos son universales (y por lo tanto, al ser universalizables, útiles para el mago), deberíamos ser capaces de hacer una lista de símbolos y significados, y estar todos de acuerdo en ella, ¿no? Al menos, si no todos los símbolos son universales, al menos alguno sí que lo será... aunque sea tan solo uno, sobre el cual estaríamos todos de acuerdo en su significado.

¿Alguien cree que lo podíamos encontrar? ¿Un símbolo mágico universal?

Sería un punto de partida... (uy, veo por aquí la sombra de Descartes...).

----------


## Pulgas

¡Que bien conduce (induce) mi niño!
Vamos a entrar al trapo.
Hay, quizás, dos símbolos universales de magia:
La varita


y la chistera con el sombrero.



Si lo son, no es por su contenido simbólico, sino porque se han convertido en un icono, un signo, ahora sí, con carácter reconocuible, identificable.
Si volvemos a la simblogía, la varita está relacionada con la voluntad, la fuerza, el deseo cumplido.
La chistera y el conejo, en cambio, simbólicamente no tiene entidad, porque es un invento de antesdeayer (cuando Hermann el Grande se fija en la excusa de la violación de la señora Mary Tofts por parte de una conejo blanco).

Para algunos magos, y esto ya es otro cantar, porque los símbolos quedan diluídos para otros sectores de población, estarían los naipes



No los considero símbolo universal porque para conlleva otras connotaciones (negativas en algunos casos en el inconsciente de la gente).

Tiro la piedra y escondo la mano ¿Cómo influyen estos símbolos en el público?

----------


## Fran Gomez

EDITO: Me he dado cuenta que todo lo que he escrito no eran mas que elucubraciones que nada tenian que ver con el simbolismo en la magia, que es de lo que trata el hilo.

¡Por favor, seguid! El tema me parece fascinante.

----------


## Iban

Respondo primero a Pulgas (luego voy a por ti, Fran).

La varita sí que puede considerarse un símbolo cuasi-universal. Existen, prácticamente en todas las culturas, elementos similares que reflejan la posesión de autoridad. Varas de mando, cetros, bastones, cayados... Quien tiene la varita, tiene el poder. Es quien manda. En el caso de la magia, esta varita, además de ser símbolo de poder, es también la "herramienta", es el catalizador. No sólo sirve para reconocer quién está al mando, sino también es a través de ella como se "materializa" la magia. El mago pierde la varita, y no solo pierde su autoridad, sino que también pierde sus capacidades. Sin varita, chasquea los dedos y ya no pasa nada. "Ah, perdonad, me faltaba el gesto mágico con la varita: abracadabra.... ¡Zas! ahora sí...".

Si se maneja con seriedad el tema de la varita (sobre todo en magia infantil, puesto que los adultos hemos perdido la inocencia en ese aspecto) hay un uso del símbolo que, ahora mismo, se me ocurre como muy significativo. Y es que, por alguna razón, el mago entregue la varita mágica por unos instantes a un espectador. No sigo, porque no se trata de hablar de la idea, sino del símbolo.

El conejo y la chistera... son símbolos de la propia magia, sí que puede ser. Pero aquí no sirven, por una sencilla razón: el campo de estudio al que nos hemos ceñido es el mudo de la magia, si la chistera representa toda la magia, carecemos de perspectiva para poder analizar sus efectos (es decir, la chistera es TODO nuestro espacio de aplicación). Para poder hablar sobre la chistera habría que ampliar el objetivo, y tratarlo en el mundo social. Ahí, sí que tiene un fuerte valor simbólico, y es fácil que si decimos a alguien: "chistera y conejo", nos respondan "mago" (es decir, tiene valor de concreción). Si hacemos la misma pregunta durante una función de magia, nos responderán lo mismo, y entonces tenderemos a decir: "sí, claro que mago, esto es una sesión mágica, no hay otra opción; no puedo ser ni fontanero ni piloto de carreras. Pero partiendo de que soy mago, ¿qué te sugiere la chistera y el conejo?". Y nos dirán: "un mago". Es decir, es un símbolo que carece de contenido.

Y ahora a por Fran. Me ha dado tiempo a leer tres líeas de tu post cn el rabillo del ojo desde el móvil. Ahora que he llegado para leerlo con más atención, veo que lo has borrado. ¿Por qué? Empezaba muy bien. Hablabas de la svástica. Y aunque su plano de aplicación no sea estrictamente el mágico, sí que es un símbolo muy fuerte sobre el que podemos hablar y sacar ideas por analogía. Anda, vuelve a escribir el post, por favor...



Ah, me olvidaba; las cartas como símbolo. Hummm... aquí se empieza a diluir el significado. ¿No son realmente las cartas un símbolo de juego? Media población las asociará a diversón, la otra media a vicio y trampas; y cuatro tarados (nosotros) a la magia.

Creo que más fuertes que las cartas, como símbolos, pueden ser los elementos que se utilizan en magia de escenario: cuchillos, humo, confetti, unos guantes blancos, los ramos de flores...

Mira, el confetti es un buen candidato a símbolo universal. Sólo tiene un posible significado, y es muy claro y reconocible: fiesta, celebración, alegría. No se presta a malinterpretaciones. Oye, creo que sí, me ha gustado. El confetti como posible símbolo universal. Para asegurarme, me he imaginado una escena: un funeral. Alguien mete la mano en el bolsillo y tira un puñado de confetti al aire. Lo normal es que todos le miren con cara de perro y le digan: "Hombre, fulanito, no es el mejor momento...". ¿Y por qué no es el mejor momento? Porque confetti es fiesta y diversión. Sí o sí. Fulanito sería incapaz de convencer a nadie de que para él significa otra cosa.

----------


## Iban

No pretendo reconducir el hilo, porque a veces cuando se divaga es cuando más se disfruta, pero cuando podamos deberíamos ir doblando de nuevo el tema hacia el simbolismo "del efecto", que yo había perdido el rumbo y me he centrado en el simbolismo "del objeto".

----------


## Némesis

OK.

Tratando de reconducir el hilo (y de sintetizar mi opinión):

- Creo que el efecto siempre tiene simbolismo, si no, a nadie se le ocurriría considerarlo arte. Éste puede ser distinto para cada espectador y para el propio ilusionista.
- Creo que el mago debe considerar la fuerza de ese simbolismo (que en cada caso será diefrente) y pensar si lo aprovecha o no.
- Creo que puede explotarlo de forma directa (apelándolo en la charla) o indirecta (creando una atmósfera mágica lo más adecuada posible).

Y ya callo ^_^

----------


## Iban

¿Que te callas? Sí, hombre, lo tienes crudo. Pero si todo esto es culpa tuya...  :Smile1: 

Va pregunta: ¿Nopuede ser que se considere arte por equivocación? Te sugiero una prueba: coge tres personas diferentes con asl que tengas confianza y a cada na de ellas hazle sólo una de estas tres preguntas:

Primera: Oye, ¿cómo definirías la magia?
Segunda: ¿Qué crees que tiene que tener algo para considerarlo arte?
Tercera: Si se dice que la magia es un arte, ¿por qué crees que lo es?

Es que lo de la magia, el arte, y el símbolo, en la misma frase, a mí no termina de convencerme....

Tres personas, para que cada una te responda sólo una parte y no sean respuetas guiadas. Así, a boca-jarro.

¿Crees que podrías conseguirnos las tres respusetas y compartirlas?

----------


## Némesis

> Primera: Oye, ¿cómo definirías la magia?
> Segunda: ¿Qué crees que tiene que tener algo para considerarlo arte?
> Tercera: Si se dice que la magia es un arte, ¿por qué crees que lo es?
> 
> Es que lo de la magia, el arte, y el símbolo, en la misma frase, a mí no termina de convencerme....


Bueno, supongo que me he metido yo solito en un berenjenal... A ver cómo puñetas salgo.

De entrada, las consideraciones sobre arte siempre son algo espinoso. Hace siglos que verdaderos genios lo discuten... ¡cómo va a aclarar algo un matado como yo! Pero para tratar de arrojar un poco de luz, el arte es para mí (insisto, yo estaba juzgando las cosas con mi criterio) algo evocador. Si no, difícilmente algo acaba pasando a través del tiempo como una pieza con valor artístico. Y mi silogismo es que si algo es evocador debe ser simbólico...

Y sobre que la magia es arte, no admito discusión ;-) En tanto que es algo que lo hacemos por nuestro disfrute estético, y no para sobrevivir en esta selva de mundo.

(me estoy conteniendo para no echar otro rollazo)

----------


## Iban

> Bueno, supongo que me he metido yo solito en un berenjenal... A ver cómo puñetas salgo.
> 
> De entrada, las consideraciones sobre arte siempre son algo espinoso. Hace siglos que verdaderos genios lo discuten... ¡cómo va a aclarar algo un matado como yo! Pero para tratar de arrojar un poco de luz, el arte es para mí (insisto, yo estaba juzgando las cosas con mi criterio) algo evocador. Si no, difícilmente algo acaba pasando a través del tiempo como una pieza con valor artístico. Y mi silogismo es que si algo es evocador debe ser simbólico...
> 
> Y sobre que la magia es arte, no admito discusión ;-) En tanto que es algo que lo hacemos por nuestro disfrute estético, y no para sobrevivir en esta selva de mundo.
> 
> (me estoy conteniendo para no echar otro rollazo)


Pero es que ésa es tu opinión como mago, que "quieres" la magia. ¿Pensará así un espectador? ¿No crees que no llegará tan alto como arte, y se quedará en "espectáculo"?

Tengo que irme a comer.  :Smile1:

----------


## karvis

pasaba por aqui...

... Y la musica considerais que es arte?

----------


## Iban

No hace falta mojarse mucho para responder a eso:

Las bellas artes son:
- Arquitectura.
- Danza.
- Escultura.
- Literatura.
- Música.
- Pintura.

----------


## karvis

y no crees que la gente cuando vea un grupo de musica en una plaza de toros o en una fiesta de un pueblo , lo vera como un espectaculo, no como arte?

yo pienso que con la MAgia puede pasar lo mismo.

El concepto en si, de Musica, o MAgia puede ser arte, dependiendo donde lo hagas, como lo hagas y con el sentido que lo hagas.

igual un juego de cartas sin misterio, es decir, coge una carta, la pierdo y la encuentro, no considero que sea mucho arte ( bueno si, el arte que tiene el mago para manipular las cartas  :Wink1:   ),

pero quizas con otros ejemplos, Rene Lavand, numeros de maga general contando historias.. etc, puede que si podria considerarse algo parecido a arte.

----------


## mpot27

No desvirtuemos el tema, estamos hablando del simbolismo no de si la magia es arte, de todas formas, copio algo de la RAE:

*arte**.* (Del lat. _ars, artis,_ y este calco del gr. τέχνη).
* 1.    *  amb. *Virtud, disposición y habilidad para hacer algo.*
* 2.    *  amb. Manifestación de la actividad humana mediante la cual se expresa una visión personal y desinteresada que interpreta lo real o imaginado con recursos plásticos, lingüísticos o sonoros.
* 3.    *  amb. Conjunto de preceptos y reglas necesarios para hacer bien algo.
* 4.    *  amb. Maña, astucia.
* 5.    *  amb. Disposición personal de alguien. _Buen, mal arte_
* 6.    *  amb. Instrumento que sirve para pescar. U. m. en pl.
* 7.    *  amb. rur._ Man._ *noria*      (‖ máquina para subir agua).
* 8.    *  amb. desus. Libro que contiene los preceptos de la gramática latina.
* 9.    *  amb. pl.  Lógica, física y metafísica. _Curso de artes
_
Volviendo al tema:

Es difícil coger objetos con un significado universal, como bien dice Iban, la X para una persona, significa diferentes cosas, pero quizás si el mago ayuda a encaminar el significado, a todo el público le llegue el mismo mensaje o por lo menos lo más parecido posible.

----------


## Némesis

pz, a mi entender, la definición que tendrías que haber puesto en negrita es la segunda.

----------


## Némesis

> No hace falta mojarse mucho para responder a eso:
> 
> Las bellas artes son:
> - Arquitectura.
> - Danza.
> - Escultura.
> - Literatura.
> - Música.
> - Pintura.


Y el cine qué, so @$%&/)?te!!!!! :Confused: 
Y el cómic?
Y los tapices?
Y el ganchillo?
Y la gastronomía?
Y el diseño?
Y la papiroflexia?
Y el.......

----------


## Magnano

y la GASTRONOMIA!!! 10 puntos para nemesis

----------


## Némesis

> El concepto en si, de Musica, o MAgia puede ser arte, dependiendo donde lo hagas, como lo hagas y con el sentido que lo hagas.


Totalmente de acuerdo.

----------


## mpot27

> pz, a mi entender, la definición que tendrías que haber puesto en negrita es la segunda.


Némesis, no siempre se utiliza el arte para expresar una  visión personal, por eso mismo he cogido la primera, aunque esto es discutible.

Un saludo

----------


## Némesis

Ya lo creo que es discutible ;-)

¿Abrimos un nuevo hilo sobre si la magia es arte y dejamos este para los símbolos?

Raven, ¡necesitamos de tu consejo!

----------


## mpot27

Ábrelo tú :302:  :Smile1:

----------


## angelilliks

> Si te hubieras leído el hilo verías que a Tamariz diciendo esto lo hemos citado.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es qué es lo que te parece una tontería.
> ¿Lo que él dice? ¿Lo que decimos nosotros? ¿El simbolismo en sí?
> 
> Además, me parece gracioso que no expliques por qué.
> 
> En fin, supongo que todo sirve para animar el debate. Pero claro, sin argumentos va a ser difícil debatir.



Por que el simbolismo, per se en la magia no existe, no hay vinculación entre una rota y recompuesta y que a alguien se le pueda ocurrir la romántica idea de que representa el infinito. Cuando alguien ve un efecto de este tipo es totalmente falso que lo relacione con cualquiera de esas cosas, porque el cerebro en esos ámbitos trabaja a un nivel más mecánico y de ese suceso no se pasa a encontrar similitud con otro mediante inferencia. A eso quizás llegue luego (y tampoco, porque depende de su experiencia, contexto cultural y demás), no es algo causal que tengamos por el mero hecho de ser humanos. Que algo desaparezca no tiene relación causal en nuestras mentes con la muerte y voy más allá, no puede tenerla en ese momento del proceso mental. Es una relación que si quieres que sea reconocida, ha de ser insinuada y después interpretada.

El comentar este tipo de simbolismo es una tontería, lo haga Tamariz, yo o quien sea. Más que nada porque no se puede extraer nada útil o cierto, personalmente como lector me aburre mucho pero como curioso me atrae mucho también, claro que simplemente hay que dejar el tema en un ejercicio de debate/imaginación y punto, no se puede extrapolar esto a la práctica.

PD: No, no me he leído el hilo, pero vaya, si puedo evitarlo después de haber leído la primera página mejor. Yo sólo venía a decir que los efectos no pueden poseer este tipo de cargas simbólicas (debido al funcionamiento de nuestro cerebro), por lo que el tema en sí es un sinsentido.

----------


## Némesis

> Por que el simbolismo, per se en la magia no existe, no hay vinculación entre una rota y recompuesta y que a alguien se le pueda ocurrir la romántica idea de que representa el infinito.


¿Por qué hoy te has puesto una camiseta verde y no una americana negra? El simbolismo está intrínseco en prácticamente cualquier acción humana. Si esa acción es artística, pues todavía más.




> Cuando alguien ve un efecto de este tipo es totalmente falso que lo relacione con cualquiera de esas cosas, porque el cerebro en esos ámbitos trabaja a un nivel más mecánico y de ese suceso no se pasa a encontrar similitud con otro mediante inferencia. A eso quizás llegue luego (y tampoco, porque depende de su experiencia, contexto cultural y demás), no es algo causal que tengamos por el mero hecho de ser humanos. Que algo desaparezca no tiene relación causal en nuestras mentes con la muerte y voy más allá, no puede tenerla en ese momento del proceso mental. Es una relación que si quieres que sea reconocida, ha de ser insinuada y después interpretada.


A nivel subconsciete existe la "evocación" (otra cosa diferente es que a nivel consciente lo quieras reforzar o interpretar en un hecho concreto). Si no existiera, los espectadores te dirían: "Pues muy bien, desaparece... ¿Y qué?" Pasarían olímpicamente de la magia. Como de hecho hacen muchos.




> El comentar este tipo de simbolismo es una tontería, lo haga Tamariz, yo o quien sea. Más que nada porque no se puede extraer nada útil o cierto, personalmente como lector me aburre mucho pero como curioso me atrae mucho también, claro que simplemente hay que dejar el tema en un ejercicio de debate/imaginación y punto, no se puede extrapolar esto a la práctica.


Claro, claro... Todo el mundo sabe que las cosas que ha ideado Tamariz son inútiles. Te costará entonces, Angel, encontrar un libro sobre arte que no te aburra, pues diría que el 99,99% están dedicados a comentar esa clase de aspectos. Gabi siempre dice que se aprende más magia fuera de ella que dentro. Se refiere a cosas como esta cuando lo dice, y pienso que tiene toda la razón.




> PD: No, no me he leído el hilo, pero vaya, si puedo evitarlo después de haber leído la primera página mejor. Yo sólo venía a decir que los efectos no pueden poseer este tipo de cargas simbólicas (debido al funcionamiento de nuestro cerebro), por lo que el tema en sí es un sinsentido.


Pues si el tema te aburría no entiendo porqué te has molestado en opinar sobre él.

----------


## mpot27

> El comentar este tipo de simbolismo es una tontería, lo haga Tamariz, yo o quien sea. Más que nada porque no se puede extraer nada útil o cierto, personalmente como lector me aburre mucho pero como curioso me atrae mucho también, claro que simplemente hay que dejar el tema en un ejercicio de debate/imaginación y punto, no se puede extrapolar esto a la práctica.
> .


No sé tú, pero del simbolismo se pueden traer muchas cosas útiles y ciertas e incluso algo que no entiendes solo al oirlas, luego cuando te las presentan en forma de magia, lo puedes captar mejor, mira, por ejemplo... en la iglesia, a los niños la homilía que es la explicación del evangelio, puede que no les llegue de escucharlo pero puede que si les enseñas magia diciendo que Jesús es tal, la fe tal y así sucesivamente y le dices que es una comparación, puede que lo entiendan mejor.
Un saludo

----------


## eidanyoson

Me parece inetresantísimo este hilo. Lástima que llego un poco tarde.

Alguien escribió que los símbolos evocan ¿no?.

Estoy de acuerdo con que un juego de magia por si mismo no tiene siímbolos por lo que dice Angelikills, pero

¿Si el mago se encarga de hacer ver los símbolos que necesita, no resultará más evocador para el espectador?

¿No será eso lo que intentamos hacer todos para que parezca arte ese juego que hacemos?

Es más, para poder transmitir esos símbolos a nuestros espectadores ¿sin carisma no hay nada?

Es decir, a ver si me aclaro y me hago entender,

Yo como mago, si quiero elevar mi juego a arte, ¿debería hacer reconocer al espectador unos determinados símbolos que le evoquen algo, para que se quede en un estado de "sublimación" - va entrecomillado, me refiero a ver visto algo sublime-?

¿Es por eso que un mismo espectáculo de danza, por ejemplo, para unos sea un espectáculo más y sin embargo para otro espectador sea puro ARTE, porque le han llegado o a interpretado a su manera particular unos símbolos?

Bueno, ya, perdonadn mi ignorancia  :O10:

----------


## angelilliks

El hecho de que lleve americana en vez de una camisa no tiene nada que ver con el simbolismo, si no con el condicionamiento y el contexto en el que me muevo y subliminalmente hace que me decante más hacia llevar americana que a llevar camisa, el simbolismo es un proceso que no puede ser interpretado a los niveles en los que se mueven los efectos, el simbolismo debe ser interpretado "por la parte consciente", subliminalmente o directamente nuestra razón, pero no tiene nada que ver, ni por asomo en el sentimiento de sorpresa.

Como he dicho, pese a que lo haya hecho Tamariz, es algo inaplicable a la magia y me pasaba para decir esto, para que no se empezara a comentar y sugerir efectos con soluciones para que el espectador interpretara inconscientemente (se puede, pero al nivel de la comprensión del efecto es imposible).

El simbolismo se tiene que añadir al efecto mediante una presentación y "sugerirla" o mostrarla directamente al espectador (cosa que ocurre en unos niveles de conciencia superiores a los ue interpretan el efecto en sí, que actúan como ordenadores, sin más).

----------


## Némesis

> El hecho de que lleve americana en vez de una camisa no tiene nada que ver con el simbolismo, si no con el condicionamiento y el contexto en el que me muevo y subliminalmente hace que me decante más hacia llevar americana que a llevar camisa


Si te fijas bien, verás que estás hablando de lo mismo. El condicionamiento y el contexto son elementos sin los cuales hablar de "símbolo" no tendría sentido.




> El simbolismo se tiene que añadir al efecto mediante una presentación y "sugerirla" o mostrarla directamente al espectador (cosa que ocurre en unos niveles de conciencia superiores a los ue interpretan el efecto en sí, que actúan como ordenadores, sin más).


Bueno, eso ya es explicitarlo. Y puedes hacerlo o no, eso ya depende de ti como ilusionista. De todas formas nosotros creo que nos referíamos más a algo que está allí de forma implícita. No querría olvidar, de todas formas, algo que has mencionadoo tú, Angel: el sentimiento de sorpresa (o encanto, como quieras). Obviamente la magia se basa en eso. Pero del mismo modo que un pintor usa el rojo para unas cosas y el negro para otras, así el ilusionista elige cada efecto en un determinado momento.

Si siguiera tu teoría, todos los juegos producirían exactamente la misma sensacíón. Y te pongo un par de ejemplos:
- A un niño, hazle hacer desaparecer una tórtola. Unos días después, produce una. Después pregúntale qué le ha gustado más, y si ha sentido lo mismo.
- Haz a un grupo de adultos el juego de la ilusión zigzag, la caja de espadas, etcétera, y pregúntales si les gusta más o menos que cualquier otra gran ilusión que no implique ""riesgo"".

Y para reflexionar, una frase de Savater: "El hombre es un animal simbólico". Tiene miga.

PD. Eidan, para mí has dado en el clavo (y hola de nuevo, por cierto ;-)

----------


## angelilliks

Tu entiendes simbolismo como inferencia de algo, algo que va ligado por algún tipo de conexión a otra cosa, pero el simbolismo no funciona de esta manera. Por lo menos en el caso de la americana. En mi elección yo he sido condicionado por la gente que veo por la calle, por las películas, blao, blao, pero no tiene un significado. El simbolismo es algo que se mueve en la mente consciente, por lo que no puede funcionar en nuestros mecanismos inconscientes, porque se ocupan de otras tareas muy distintas.

La sorpresa que le cause un efecto a un espectador depende de lo coherente que le parezca el efecto y de lo que vulnere su lógica, por eso, las levitaciones dejan muerto, es una imposiblidad mucho más grande y coherente que el cambio de una carta. E influye también el contexto del juego y tal en lo que le gusta al espectador, pero el mecanismo que causa la sorpresa no es este, es el que todo parece coherente y pasa algo imposible con los metodos que conocemos o imaginamos, no hay nada que concuerde.

Claro que se peude usar el simbolismo y que existe, pero debe de usarse a nivel consciente. Tú mismo has puesto el ejemplo de la flor de Gabi, sin esa presentación, ese efecto jamás podría sugerir lo que sugiere, debe de ser explícito o insinuado.

Saludos.

----------


## Víctor Lutte

Hola, gracias a todos por desarrollar este tema, insisto, para mi  muy interesante.
Respecto de algunas respuestas y comentarios quisiera decir, siempre recordando que no es otra cosa que una opinión y de la cual no quiero atribuirme la verdad, que:

*SÍMBOLOS, SÍMBOLOS Y MÁS SÍMBOLOS.*
Todo lo que nos rodea es un símbolo, desde las cosas, la ropa, hasta una letra y todos estos símbolos transmiten información, pero no todas las personas están capacitadas para entenderlos, descifrarlos o identificarlos, para ello es necesario ciertos conocimientos previos, cultura o sensibilidad especial.
Algunos ejemplos son el de las leyes del trancito y el lenguaje corporal ya que ambos necesitan de una correcta interpretación y en el caso del lenguaje corporal, una correcta utilización de nosotros para comunicar al inconciente del espectador, ciertos aspectos que nos interesan.

*EL SIMBOLISMO ES IGUAL PARA TODOS?*
NO y depende de nuestro discurso lograr que el espectador comprenda nuestra propuesta y con ello identifique correctamente el simbolismo y de este modo lograr que se emocione. 
Todo artista persigue: EXPRESAR, COMUNICAR Y EMOCIONAR.

En Obra abierta, Humberto Eco dice_: “La obra de arte moderna tiene una pluralidad de significados que conviven en un solo significante.”_ 
Entonces el efecto también tiene una pluralidad de significados

Significante, hilo roto y recompuesto. Significado: la vida y la muerte, la línea del tiempo, una ilusión óptica, esperanza, etc.

*ÚNICO MENSAJE, UN ÚNICO SIMBOLISMO*.
Si a través de la charla reforzamos los marcos de ficción, y logramos que los espectadores entrevean o vislumbren el simbolismo y la ficción propuesta, Quizás entonces ese mensaje llegue a todos los espectadores.

*EL MAGO DEBE HACERSE CARGO DEL SIMBOLISMO?*
Esta debe ser una decisión personal, digo esto debido a que no todos los magos quieren expresarse como artistas, algunos persiguen solamente entretener, eso no es malo, creo que todos lo hacemos con mayor o menor frecuencia y de eso depende el nivel de audiencia que tengamos. Yo no puedo crear un discurso y plantear simbolismos, con una retórica vanguardista y una estética moderna o ropturista si mis espectadores están en una discoteca, borrachos y bailando, a ellos tengo que divertirlos y esperar que entiendan rápidamente la propuesta diseñada para esas ocasiones.

Creo eso si, que algunos efectos son mas simbólicos que otros, y por lo tanto, es más fácil expresar a través del efecto, el simbolismo y su significado, independientemente del contexto.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> Hola, gracias a todos por desarrollar este tema, insisto, para mi muy interesante.
> Respecto de algunas respuestas y comentarios quisiera decir, siempre recordando que no es otra cosa que una opinión y de la cual no quiero atribuirme la verdad, que:
> 
> *SÍMBOLOS, SÍMBOLOS Y MÁS SÍMBOLOS.*
> Todo lo que nos rodea es un símbolo, desde las cosas, la ropa, hasta una letra y todos estos símbolos transmiten información, pero no todas las personas están capacitadas para entenderlos, descifrarlos o identificarlos, para ello es necesario ciertos conocimientos previos, cultura o sensibilidad especial.
> Algunos ejemplos son el de las leyes del trancito y el lenguaje corporal ya que ambos necesitan de una correcta interpretación y en el caso del lenguaje corporal, una correcta utilización de nosotros para comunicar al inconciente del espectador, ciertos aspectos que nos interesan.
> 
> *EL SIMBOLISMO ES IGUAL PARA TODOS?*
> NO y depende de nuestro discurso lograr que el espectador comprenda nuestra propuesta y con ello identifique correctamente el simbolismo y de este modo lograr que se emocione. 
> ...


 
EXCELENTE TU REFLEXION, igual falto la ecensia del simbo, un simbolo es la interpretacion mas alla de lo fsico, osea una flro es una flor, pero una flor al lado de una foto, se simboliza como luto,
 yo en mi shows ultizo muchos simbolos, por ejemplo los anillos de mi mano signifiacan muchas cosas, pero lo mas importante de los simbolos, es tu cuerpo, que demostras mas alla de lo fisico, nervio, tension, auto asombro, etc es un tema para pasar toda una noche charlando y aun asi  no terminariamos.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Simbolos... yo estoy de acuerdo con las opiniones expuestas por Iban (salvo en su opinión sobre Blake). Y por eso no las repetiré. 

Cuando veo a un mago haciendo la cuerda rota y recompuesta se supone que es una alegoria de la resurección. Par mí, en general, solo es un aburrimiento.(Excepciones aparte)

Cuando se ve a un palomero: Se supone que es una alegoria de la creación de la vida. Para mí, salvo excepciones, es un mago pasado de moda y para el público, ¿De  dónde saca este tío la la paloma?

Lo aros chinos se suponen que representan la libertad, no hay cadenas que te aten. Yo pienso.. otro "pesao"  con los aritos... Y parte del público, esos aros se abren con un botoncito.

Podría seguir, pero que cada uno que saque sus conclusiones.

----------


## Ming

Entonces...
Nada de cuerdas, nada de aros... y cambiemos las palomas por ratas.

Pues para mi... todo depende de las situaciones, pero si ves a un mago con cartas no piensas... joe otro con las cartitas?

----------


## Luis Vicente

> pero si ves a un mago con cartas no piensas... joe otro con las cartitas?


Pues la verdad es que en demasiadas ocasiones también lo pienso. No, no digo que no usemos estas cosas, sino que en sí mismas no tienen porqué generar el símbolo que creíamos.

Me refiero que más allá del simbolismo, si algo nos resulta monótono, por demasiado visto o mal hecho, pierde todo su poder simbólico. 

Supongo que ninguno de los efectos clasicos se crearon pensando en su simbología, sino en cómo entretener y engañar.  Lo del símbolo se lo hemos buscado después.

----------


## Iban

100%.

¿Será que sobrevaloramos nuestra actividad, encumbrándola como arte a través de estas sutilizas del símbolo, el éxtasis mágico, la devoción... cuando en realidad no somos (iba a decir sois, por no considerarme todavía a la altura, pero para no ofender, me incluyo) más que otra manifestación del bufón de la corte, pero más refinados y especializados?

El símbolo puede existir, sí, cierto, pero ¿porque se crea sobre la marcha, a la carta? Veo más factible esta opción que la posibiliad de confiar en símbolos subconscientes.

----------


## Némesis

El hecho mismo de que el ser humano cree algo llamado "baraja de cartas" ya es un simbolismo.

----------


## Némesis

¡AH! Aquí os he pillado, ¿eh?

----------


## Iban

No será que se aburrían y querían apostarse los cuartos...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

buneo, tendriamos que pensar que es el ARTE, bien lo dice rene, todas las artes mienten,
la musica nace de la representacion de los sonidos de la naturaleza, pero miente, por que no son los verdaderos sonidos.
el baile nace de la representacion de los movimientos de los animale, pero miente.
la pintura, es la representacion de algo, por ejemplo "un arbol", pero ese arbol no es verdad, entonces miente.
asi podriamos estar con todos los tipos de artes.
pero la diferencia es, que en el resto de las arter el publico sabe cual es la mentira, sabe que el arbol es mentira, sabe que ese sonido es artificial, pero en la magia nuna sabe cual es la mentira.
El mejor artista es el que logra que esa mentira sea casi tan real como la verdad, nosotros jugamos con verdades mentirosas, y mentiras que son verdad.
el bufon, era el que entretenia al rey y a la corte, con el paso del tiempo, fue llegando a todo el pueblo, entonces todos los que divertimos y entrenemos a la gente somos bufones, todos los cantantes, los musicos, los poetas etc.
Sera que tendre el autoestima muy alto pero sepan entender, yo no me considero bufon, yo no entretengo y divierto a la gente, yo trato de llegar a su corazon.

----------


## mpot27

> Sera que tendre el autoestima muy alto pero sepan entender, yo no me considero bufon, yo no entretengo y divierto a la gente, yo trato de llegar a su corazon.


Según "La buena magia" de Darwin Ortiz:  Nosotros no entretenemos, la magia es la que entretiene si se sabe hacer, entretiene por sí sola. Un buen mago no entretiene mientras hace magia,sino su misma magia entretiene.

Esto lo estoy aprendiendo conforme me leo "La buena magia" de Darwin Ortiz, y es una cosa importante.

Un saludo!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

te recomiendo la originalidad, de tomy wonders,
pero los bufones, solo entretienen, los magos asombran, los aristas somos un conjunto de toso eso, pero ponemos una cuota especial que nos hace que nunca nos olviden,

----------


## mpot27

Todos los que has nombrado son artistas.
Un saludo!

----------


## Némesis

> Un buen mago no entretiene mientras hace magia,sino su misma magia entretiene.
> 
> Esto lo estoy aprendiendo conforme me leo "La buena magia" de Darwin Ortiz, y es una cosa importante.


Sin mago no hay magia en sí misma. Al igual que sin músico no hay música.

Ojito con el libro de Ortiz, porque es uno de los más discutidos...

----------


## mpot27

Es una cosa que sostiene a la otra, si no hay mago no hay magia, si no hay magia, no hay mago. :Smile1: 
¿No?Corregidme si está mal que no soy experta

----------


## Némesis

Pues en realidad, sin mago no puede haber magia...
Pero sin magia sí puede haber mago... ¡Sobretodo si es malo!

No te digo que el libro que has mencionado no tenga cosas buenas, pero verás que, dentro de los de teoría, ese texto despierta algunas antipatías, entre otras cosas porque hace afirmaciones categóricas como esa que son muy discutibles.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

donde hay magia, hay mago, 
la magia entretiene por si sola NOOOOOO.
he visto en mi pais actuar grandes magos internacionales, ellos actuaron en galas para todo tipo de publico, l
es puedo asegurar que muchos de los mas nombrados, a la hora de actura, el publico se aburrio, seguro nosotros los magos, lo aplaudiamos de pie, pero el publico en general, no lo conoce y no les gusto su shows.
entonces la magia no entretiene por si sola, a la magia hay que hacerla entretenida, dinamica etc, pero yo, ademas de eso, trato de que en mi shows la persona pase o sienta todas las emociones.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

nosotros los magos somos los unicos que aplaudimos estupideses, mientras que el publico no.

si prestan atencion en alguna gala compartida, veran que los magoa apluden cosas que el publico no entiende, por ejemplo he visto demasiados magos apludir un enfile, un control etc, cosas que solo nosotros vemos, pero el publico no lo aplude por que no lo ve, el publico aplaude cuando entiende el efecto, cuando lo disfruta, 

entonces la magia no entretiene por si sola, podria nombras magos reconosidos mundialmente, que en la gala eran pura agua y bache, el publico se durmio no entendio, pero los estupidos se ponian de pie para aplaudir el contro magnifico.

la magia no es entretenida por si sola, es facil, ve actuar a un mago principiante y veras que no es entretenido,

----------


## Magnano

error, yo he visto cosas de magos principiantes y su público se destornillaba de risa, que los magos profesionales algunos se decanten por magia de hasta para magos como decia arturo de ascanio es una cosa, pero ahora si el público no lo entiende es porque el mago no lo presenta bien, cuantas veces hemos dicho en este foro que la magia no es solo tecnica, sino que tambien cuentan otras muchas cosas?

reflexionemos sobre el tema por favor

----------


## Némesis

Nos estamos yendo del tema...

----------


## Magnano

cierto, lo siento mucho

----------


## Némesis

No, hombre, ¡no lo sientas!!

Lo digo porque es mejor hacer un hilo nuevo.

----------


## Magnano

pues adelante, que yo no se como hacer un hilo nuevo con una buena presentación que invite a hablar

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

si, tienes sierta razon dcmoreno, pero no opino mas, para cambiar de tema.

----------

